# ‘I Think I Will Die’: Lyft Driver Brutally Beaten By Passenger Wants Policy Changes



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

'I Think I Will Die': Lyft Driver Brutally Beaten By Passenger Wants Policy Changes


A rideshare driver is speaking out after he was violently attacked picking up a potential customer. He and rideshare advocates want the policies changed so this never happens again.




sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Just saying...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Keep one of these in your door pocket.

Give them a bargain lobotomy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> View attachment 610535
> 
> Just saying...


But thanks to the liberals who run California, and honest upstanding citizen can not carry a handgun in his vehicle unless the firearm is unloaded & locked up inside a hard-shell case and stored out of reach of the driver, and trying to qualify for a conceal carry permit in California is mostly impossible because California is a "may issue" state and not a "shall issue" state like other parts of the country. The thugs know this, and that is one of the reasons California and other "may issue" states have become crime-ridden shitholes.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> But thanks to the liberals who run California, and honest upstanding citizen can not carry a handgun in his vehicle unless the firearm is unloaded & locked up inside a hard-shell case and stored out of reach of the driver, and trying to qualify for a conceal carry permit in California is mostly impossible because California is a "may issue" state and not a "shall issue" state like other parts of the country. The thugs know this, and that is one of the reasons California and other "may issue" states have become crime-ridden shitholes.


I live in the Inland Empire (next door to LA) and the Sheriff issues CCWs here. Have to pay a lot of fees and jump through their hoops, and it has to be renewed each and every year, but you can get them here. You_ can_ even get them in Los Angeles county, but any attempt is unlikely to be successful. A dear departed aquiantance of mine wrote a book called "Stopping Power" which covered a group of individuals trying to get CCWs in LA County.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 610255
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeeze !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> But thanks to the liberals who run California, and honest upstanding citizen can not carry a handgun in his vehicle unless the firearm is unloaded & locked up inside a hard-shell case and stored out of reach of the driver, and trying to qualify for a conceal carry permit in California is mostly impossible because California is a "may issue" state and not a "shall issue" state like other parts of the country. The thugs know this, and that is one of the reasons California and other "may issue" states have become crime-ridden shitholes.


Carry an illegal gun.
Claim you took it away from the dead body !
( Who tried to use it on you first)


----------



## Taxi2Rideshare (May 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 610538
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that's your only option in blue states and ...the rest of the world?... In Canada, you can pack a rifle (hand guns are illegal), but accessing that rifle while being attacked in your vehicle might beat the purpose of ...(wait for it)..surviving -lol.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Rideshare said:


> Unfortunately, that's your only option in blue states and ...the rest of the world?... In Canada, you can pack a rifle (hand guns are illegal), but accessing that rifle while being attacked in your vehicle might beat the purpose of ...(wait for it)..surviving -lol.


Don't fool yourself.

Accessing a handgun while seated and belted in is a fools errand unless you practice daily. Hand guns in a car are a very poor choice of weapon.


Da fuq is the matter with you loons?


----------



## Taxi2Rideshare (May 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Don't fool yourself.
> 
> Accessing a handgun while seated and belted in is a fools errand unless you practice daily. Hand guns in a car are a very poor choice of weapon.
> 
> ...


Fire arms are tools, not meant for everyone. 

Have you ever dissembled and cleaned your firearm to prevent jamming (and timed it)?

You obviously can not unload a shot gun within the confines of a vehicle, but did you know about the firearms that can be unloaded at close range?

Here's a simple question: Have you ever been to a shooting range? Do you know the kick back of a AR-15 vs AK-47?

How about going to a gun range and trying different weapons before posting your basic reasoning behind a "fool's errand." But before doing that, re-read my post and stop having stupid assumptions of gun holders. Not all gun holders are opportunistic criminals looking to rob a liquor store.

To people who know the difference between fire arms, your post comes from a position of ignorance.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Rideshare said:


> Fire arms are tools, not meant for everyone.
> 
> Have you ever dissembled and cleaned your firearm to prevent jamming (and timed it)?
> 
> ...


This might be the most ignorant post of last week.

carry on.


----------



## Taxi2Rideshare (May 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> This might be the most ignorant post of last week.
> 
> carry on.
> View attachment 611766


Ok, I see the misunderstanding... You're right, it's stupid to fire inside a vehicle. Having said that, there are those who are fully capable of handling their weapons, so there's no justification for others to ban their usage in self defense. Not everyone was raised to be a victim.

Like your picture suggests, fire arms should primarily be handled by those able to live with the consequences that follow.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> But thanks to the liberals who run California, and honest upstanding citizen can not carry a handgun in his vehicle unless the firearm is unloaded & locked up inside a hard-shell case and stored out of reach of the driver, and trying to qualify for a conceal carry permit in California is mostly impossible because California is a "may issue" state and not a "shall issue" state like other parts of the country. The thugs know this, and that is one of the reasons California and other "may issue" states have become crime-ridden shitholes.


What’s the excuse for all the red states with higher violent crime rates than California?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

The question is:

Why do you still listen to any of the idiots over at Uber or Lyft and just carry your weapons?

Hide them so that some snitch pax won't try to get your deactivated and even if they catch you and you do, it's best for you.

Carry a weapon, your life ain't worth the peanuts these assclowns throw at you, if you see a d-bag trying something, fill his ass with lead, criminals are preying on drivers because they have lost respect for them, when we carried before the morons at uber decided to make it against contract, people thought twice about pulling something, they would prey on taxis rather than Uber drivers.

And of course this is a necro post.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

forqalso said:


> What’s the excuse for all the red states with higher violent crime rates than California?


Bulk of crimes in California go "unreported," pos DA's won't bother to prosecute criminals.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I keep one of these in my car on the floor by the driver seat. Makes changing a tire very easy. Also good for cracking skulls and breaking kneecaps if the need arises:









1/2 in. Drive 25 in. Breaker Bar


Amazing deals on this 1/2In Dr 25In Breaker Bar at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Police car partition. 😉

Just imagine the jokes... 😁

Perhaps falls under limo laws, meaning they can drink back there and scream insults at others through your moonroof. ,🤑










About $2,000 plus installation.

Advised a vehicle with ample rear leg room.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Amos69 said:


> Don't fool yourself.
> 
> Accessing a handgun while seated and belted in is a fools errand unless you practice daily. Hand guns in a car are a very poor choice of weapon.
> 
> ...


Is that what you heard on NPR?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> View attachment 610535
> 
> 
> Just saying...


This pic makes me regret selling my Makorov.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> But thanks to the liberals who run California, and honest upstanding citizen can not carry a handgun in his vehicle unless the firearm is unloaded & locked up inside a hard-shell case and stored out of reach of the driver, and trying to qualify for a conceal carry permit in California is mostly impossible because California is a "may issue" state and not a "shall issue" state like other parts of the country. The thugs know this, and that is one of the reasons California and other "may issue" states have become crime-ridden shitholes.


That is JUST NOT TRUE.
I carry EVERY DAY in this state, and have for a long, long time.

The thugs would be surprised ****ing with me.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Bulk of crimes in California go "unreported," pos DA's won't bother to prosecute criminals.


Which is EXACTLY WHY I carry without a permit.
They won't lock criminals up - so, they won't lock me up.
I think they'll have a real hard time finding twelve people to put me in jail (unless they pick my jury from this forum).


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Rampage said:


> This pic makes me regret selling my Makorov.


Yeah, they're wonderful little firearms. I bought a pair in 1994 for $149.99 a piece. Mine are chambered in .380.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Is that what you heard on NPR?


If you think a handgun is a good option in a car try the squirt gun test. 
Get two squirt guns filled with water. Give one to a buddy and have him sit in the back seat. Put yours in whatever you think is an appropriate place to carry it. 
Start driving and have your buddy randomly point his squirt gun at you. 
you cannot touch your squirt gun until you see his or he threatens you. 
See who gets wet.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Get CCW permit, carry in the car concealed, keep a knife to toss into the back seat, then shoot offender until your out of bullets, call police, report he said he had a knife, you introduced him to his maker. Go home, get some sleep then hire a good lawyer in the morning. Best to be tried by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Merc49 said:


> Get CCW permit, carry in the car concealed, keep a knife to toss into the back seat, then shoot offender until your out of bullets, call police, report he said he had a knife, you introduced him to his maker. Go home, get some sleep then hire a good lawyer in the morning. Best to be tried by twelve than carried by six.


Don’t forget to disconnect your webcam, wipe your fingerprints and somehow apply his prints in a way that will fool the CSIs.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> If you think a handgun is a good option in a car try the squirt gun test.
> Get two squirt guns filled with water. Give one to a buddy and have him sit in the back seat. Put yours in whatever you think is an appropriate place to carry it.
> Start driving and have your buddy randomly point his squirt gun at you.
> you cannot touch your squirt gun until you see his or he threatens you.
> See who gets wet.


Guess what? If you don’t have a squirt gun but he does…you still get wet. You describe it like it will go down like 10 pace duel. I’m better off with cc in the waistband 100%. Of course it helps that I’m left handed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Guess what? If you don’t have a squirt gun but he does…you still get wet. You describe it like it will go down like 10 pace duel. I’m better off with cc in the waistband 100%. Of course it helps that I’m left handed.


Where having a handgun is going to help is the carjacking scenario where bad guy is outside the car and the doors are locked. 
Even then you are locked in place. If bad guy start’s shooting your doors and windows will be about as good as tissue paper to protect you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Guess what? If you don’t have a squirt gun but he does…you still get wet. You describe it like it will go down like 10 pace duel. I’m better off with cc in the waistband 100%. Of course it helps that I’m left handed.


I’d be better off in a ten pace duel, but only because I’d turn and fire on 3.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Where having a handgun is going to help is the carjacking scenario where bad guy is outside the car and the doors are locked.
> Even then you are locked in place. If bad guy start’s shooting your doors and windows will be about as good as tissue paper to protect you.


That’s a stretch, dude. 😂😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> That’s a stretch, dude. 😂😂


What’s a stretch? That a car door won’t stop a bullet? The truth is, car doors do not offer protection against bullets. Car doors only give you concealment but not cover. Glass windows may or may not shatter immediately, but will weaken enough that subsequent bullets fired will most likely get through.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> What’s a stretch? That a car door won’t stop a bullet? The truth is, car doors do not offer protection against bullets. Car doors only give you concealment but not cover. Glass windows may or may not shatter immediately, but will weaken enough that subsequent bullets fired will most likely get through.


That I’m less safe with the gun. You know what I was getting at. This reminds me of when people say, “you’re actually safer without a seatbelt maaaan. Because it will bruise you up” 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rampage said:


> That I’m less safe with the gun. You know what I was getting at. This reminds me of when people say, “you’re actually safer without a seatbelt maaaan. Because it will bruise you up” 😂


Having a handgun that you don’t touch doesn’t affect your safety one way or the other unless you shoot yourself. 
‘Don’t get me wrong, I am a huge advocate for concealed carry 100% of the time. 
‘The problem is that having a handgun gives some people a false sense of security and THAT can make you less safe to yourself and others. 
‘As with all things handgun - practice! 
Become expert wit your handgun before you carry it. Practice until hitting your target is natural and intuitive. 
Practice drawing and aiming in the car with your quadruple checked unloaded firearms. Make sure ALL ammo is far from the car. Run defense drills against all pax seats in the car and all quadrants outside the car. Get a friend to observe and comment. This should become natural and automatic. 
People who are not expert or don’t practice are indeed not only less safe but also more dangerous with a handgun than without. A handgun is not a mystical object that makes you safer by its very presence. It is just a tool and like all tools can be used badly.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Just cuz it’s funny


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Having a handgun that you don’t touch doesn’t affect your safety one way or the other unless you shoot yourself.
> ‘Don’t get me wrong, I am a huge advocate for concealed carry 100% of the time.
> ‘The problem is that having a handgun gives some people a false sense of security and THAT can make you less safe to yourself and others.
> ‘As with all things handgun - practice!
> ...


Preach! We agree.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Just cuz it’s funny
> View attachment 674284


Shovels are cheaper than lawyers.


----------

